# Predators vs. Land Raider vs. Dreadnought



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

So I'm trying to round out my army at 1500 points and I find myself lacking any real Heavy Support aside from the odd melta weapon and a few Missile Launchers. I've got about... 280 pts to play around with so I'm conflicted on whether to get a Land Raider, two Predators, or two Dreadnoughts... probably one Venerable and Ironclad. So to cover roughly 280 what's the best option for the bulk of my Heavy Support options? Other suggestions are welcome as well.

PS: I know Dreads aren't HS but they're also good anti-tanks properly equipped so... yea:headbutt:


----------



## rokar4life (Jun 21, 2008)

VINDICATOR!!!!! no but really for anti tank I've always gone with Dev squads, but for anti anythingmadeofmeatandsometimestanks Vindicators win the Heavy Support.


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

An autolas predator and stock Dread with melta+drop pod would be 260 pts


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

vindi + drop ironclad


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

2 autolas predators is 270pts I think? Worth it as you get 4 lascannons and 2 autocannons, plus if one goes down you still have another to rely on. Although recently My autolas preds haven't caused damage to anything.... cursed luck!


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

Lord Reevan said:


> 2 autolas predators is 270pts I think? Worth it as you get 4 lascannons and 2 autocannons, plus if one goes down you still have another to rely on. Although recently My autolas preds haven't caused damage to anything.... cursed luck!


240 points


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

even better then  I'm too used to BA predators nowadays. You still have 40pts left over to give your other units some added kick then


----------



## Lt. James O'neil (Aug 6, 2010)

Five words that'll change your odds of winning.

Land Raider With Lascannons


----------



## Nagi21 (Jul 8, 2010)

That's four words >.>...


----------



## Acoustico (Jul 1, 2010)

Exactly 
Never get 1 vindicator on it's own, always get 2 or none! (or 3)
So yea I agree with rokar.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I would not go for the land raider. One lucky lascannon hit and all your anti-tank goes bye-bye. 

I would go for dev squads with lascannons with a lascannon razorback. Or one of said dev squads with lascannons and another dev squad in razorback with assault cannons with the devs all having multi-meltas for extreme tank popping action (the assault cannons are to weaken whatever comes out of the vehicle.


----------

